# Wie soll man die 5000g zusammen bekommen?



## Genomir (7. Dezember 2007)

Hi buffies ich wollt mal fragen wie man die 5000g zusammen bekommen soll?

Könnt ihr mir einpaar möglichkeiten zum zusammen kratzen der 5000 mücken geben?

schon mal danke im vorraus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg Genomir


----------



## Sammies (7. Dezember 2007)

Versuche es mal mit den Daily Quest´s z.b


----------



## Darwen1 (7. Dezember 2007)

ICh kann nur empfehlen: Immer brav tages-qs machen und ab 70 bringen normale qs in shergrat,nagrand,schattenmond und nethersturm 12g/q bzw. 24g die gruppenqs...mit der kleinen farmgruppe kann man die schnell abarbeiten und zack hat mn die 5000g schon fastl.


----------



## Kaamon (7. Dezember 2007)

Genomir schrieb:


> Hi buffies ich wollt mal fragen wie man die 5000g zusammen bekommen soll?
> 
> Könnt ihr mir einpaar möglichkeiten zum zusammen kratzen der 5000 mücken geben?
> 
> ...




Als ich noch aktiv war hab ich als Kräuterkundler in Skettis die Elitebäume abgefarmt. An absoluten Spitzentagen war da mit allen Dropps + Tagesquests 500 - 800g am Tag drin. Natürlich gibts auch schlechtere Tage aber im Grude werden Pflanzen immer gebraucht. Viele Alchis sind zu faul selbst zu farmen oder haben keine Kräuterkunde...

Gruss
Kaamon


----------



## Nathan Fernandez (7. Dezember 2007)

Juwe skillen ..

Ich kaufe immer ein Stack Adamantiterz für 18 sondiere das 4x und habe meißt min. 1 großen Klunker drinne den ich für 40g (geschliffen oder roh) verkaufen kann... einfacher gehts kaum ;P


----------



## Genomir (7. Dezember 2007)

Sammies schrieb:


> Versuche es mal mit den Daily Quest´s z.b



Wo z.B.? 

weil netherschwingen kann man doch erst mit dem epic skill oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerxesii (7. Dezember 2007)

also mach so... Geh zu Düsterbruch und kill diesen rare mob er droppt so ein Täuschungskugel... den kannst du für 1000g in AH stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja auf PvE server zu mindest und des ist auch zwar übertrieben teuer aber ich hab das 6x Gefarmt und alle 6x für 1000g Verkauft.. und naja dann lief mein WoW acc. ab lol^^


----------



## Genomir (7. Dezember 2007)

xerxesii schrieb:


> also mach so... Geh zu Düsterbruch und kill diesen rare mob er droppt so ein Täuschungskugel... den kannst du für 1000g in AH stellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Thx werd ich mal versuchen aber welche daily qs soll ich ohne epic skill machen??


----------



## Asfalot (7. Dezember 2007)

Genomir schrieb:


> Thx werd ich mal versuchen aber welche daily qs soll ich ohne epic skill machen??



Mit normalem Flugskill und Mount in Skettis. Ansonsten Ogrila nach abschließen der Prequests.


----------



## Torglosch (7. Dezember 2007)

1) Tagesquests
2) schauen was man einfach craften kann und was sich gut verkaufen lässt (Hab do so ein paar grüne Level 25-40 Items die bekomm ich zu 300% der Materialpreise los und das 1-3x am Tag)
3) Billig im AH kaufen und nicht überteuert verkaufen (sonst hat man oft gebühren ohne das man es los wird)

Hab mir damit bisher 2x Epicfliegen gekauft und bisher 2.5K Gold in der tasche fürs nächste


----------



## Braxx (7. Dezember 2007)

Und wenn du Ingi bist, kannst du (mit 2.3.2 wieder..) die Gaswolken in Nagrand abfarmen.. Gibt viel Urluft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht kannst du durch die Koch-Daily auch etwas Gold machen, mit dem Fleisch aus der Kiste.


----------



## Fialldarg (7. Dezember 2007)

xerxesii schrieb:


> also mach so... Geh zu Düsterbruch und kill diesen rare mob er droppt so ein Täuschungskugel... den kannst du für 1000g in AH stellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Düsterbruch west/nord/mitte/arena-Name des raremobs und ist die "Täuschungskugel" nicht ein worldrop???


----------



## BloodySkywalker (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann auch nur auf das Absolvieren der Daily Quests hinweisen. Wenn du dazu noch den passenden Beruf hast (z.b. Bergbau), dann ist die Netherdrachen Geschichte sehr lukrativ. Dort kannste nämlich quasi nebenbei eine Menge Erze abbauen.


----------



## Tomtar (7. Dezember 2007)

hmmm.... ja es ist bestimmt schwer aber ich denke mal es kommt auch auf die klasse an. ich weiß es ja nicht aber ich denke mal das heal shamys,pala, dudu´s und priest es schwere haben als die gleichen klassen die anders geskillt sind


----------



## Lowblade (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin grade dabei mir nen Twink hochzuziehn.
Habs so gmacht, dass ich bis lvl 62 mich in der alten welt durchgeboxt habe dann bis 63 gequestet habe und dann so guts ging nur mehr inis mach. bin nun lvl 67 und hab noch fast kein Qs gemacht. Werd die dann alle mit 70 machen und hab genug gold um meinem Twink auch noch nen epicflugmount zu kaufen ^^


----------



## Genomir (7. Dezember 2007)

Ok danke an alle und ich glaub nun werd ich die 5000 g zusammen bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Genomir


----------



## Arkoras (8. Dezember 2007)

Die Täuschungskugel ist schon ein Worlddrop, aber sie droppt bei Kazzak, Taerar, Smariss, Lethon, Ysondre, Azuregos usw. Problem: Das sind alles Raidbosse, die man allein nicht killen kann! Aber es gibt noch wen, der die sehr oft droppt, aber ich sag jetzt hier sicher nicht wer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (den können eh nur Jäger und Druiden töten, denn er ist gegen alle Frost, Feuer, Schatten, Natur und Arkanzauber Immun)


----------



## Mojo Mojo Mojo ^.^ (8. Dezember 2007)

ich hab schneiderei verlernt (ich weiß, lol, warum skillt ein shammy sowas) und bergbau erlernt...

tagesquests gemacht und verzauberer reas im ah verscherbelt...

hat aber schon ne weile gedauert...


----------



## Maternus (8. Dezember 2007)

Ein guter Weg ist und bleibt das Farmen. Kräuter, Leder oder Erze. Dazu Zeit und Geschick im AH investieren und , sobald man den Bogen heraus hat, bis zu 1000g pro Tag sind durchaus möglich.


----------



## Dragorius (8. Dezember 2007)

hehe geil. nenn mir mal den server bitte ^^ also der auf dem man täuschungskugel für 1000g im AH verkaufen kann. bei uns is die nichtmals die hälfte wert. da würde sich ja ein chartransfer lohnen.


ansonsten ganz klar rohstoffe aller art farmen. kräuter braucht jeder raid. erze evtl auch aber weniger. 

und man sollte die woche über sammeln und es am WOCHENENDE ins Ah stellen. bei uns sind am WE die preise deutlich höher als unter der woche.


----------



## Gortash (8. Dezember 2007)

alle verfügbaren qsten erledigen, alle tagesq machen und tada epicmount.
selbst mein twink hat schon ein epic mount, und das nur durch's qsten


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (8. Dezember 2007)

Nur mit Bergbau und der Kohle die nebenbei beim questen anfällt, hatte ich die 5k in drei Wochen zusammen...
Da hab ich aber auch gefarmt wie ein blöder ^^


----------



## Ashan (8. Dezember 2007)

Also ich bin Rogue und konnte so noch die Mecha-Chest runs machen aber die wurden irgendwann gefixt...sont nebenbei halt Daily Qs(für 40min bekommst 80g mit der kleinen Runde) und dann wenn du dein epic Flugvieh hast gehts sehr gut in Schattenmondtal mit den neuen Dailys die geben glaube für 1-2h 150g+ oder so vergesse das immer wieder. Wenn du arbeitlos bist bekommste dein Drachen auch recht schnell so nach 2 Wochen , ich brauchte da echt lange für weil ich die nur am Wochenende machen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Throgan (8. Dezember 2007)

Wenn man natürlich kein Sammelberuf hat (Bergbau/Kräuter), kann man auch schon schaun aus Inzen n Epic rezept zu bekommen, Schlachtenzauber oder so....oder evtl. günstig eins kaufen....wenn man Lederer/Schmied ist...hast dann noch die Möglichkeit  an urnether zu kommen, nicht gg. Mats und TG fürs Nether Craften, sondern je nach Aufwand mats farmen und das Teil Fertig und recht "Teuer" im AH verticken...is aber schon recht aufwenidg^^

ich kann z.B. die Dicke Netherschuppenbrustplatte (oder wie sie heißt^^), Schuppenfarmen 1 Std. - Urluft farmen 1 1/2 Std. - Leder fällt beim Schuppenfarmen ab - Urerde wird fix gekauft (~50-60g), und ab für ~1000g ins AH...macht nach abzug der Gebühr und der Urerde 900g gewinn, sind im vergleich zum urnetherpreis 750g mehr und wenn sie mal zu dem Preis keiner kauft, halt etwas günstiger..man Brauch halt nur n urnether...

Kann mich also den meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen, entweder gehste Dailys machen, Questen oder orientierst Dich nach Angebot und Nachfrage^^


----------



## Shadow Runner (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab 2 Wochen lang alle täglichen qs gemacht da war der Zeitaufwand für die qs ca 45 mins, danach im Schattenmondtal Adamantiterz gefarmt ca 3h am Tag. Adamantit farmen ist als Schurke sehr nice weil es im Schattenmondtal im Nordosten eine Nagahöhle gibt. Da kann man gut reinschlecihen 2-3 Vorkommen abbouen und wieder raus. Auch die Schmiede westlich von dem großen berg in der Mitte, ist auch eine Höhle, einfach beim oberen Eingang reinschleichen, duch das Tor (man benötigt einen Schlüssel den man warscheinlich durch questen schon hat) dann wieder raus von der Brücke runterspringen und beim unteren eingang wieder rasu, auch wieder 2-3 Vorkommen. In 3h farmen bekommt man auch ca 1-2 Urfeuer und 5-10 Urerde, die Natürlich auch ins AH

edit: nach ca 4h farmen an einem Tag macht man dann besser was anderes ^^


----------



## Dominanz (8. Dezember 2007)

ich hab primal water und primal fire gefarmt
dauert ne weile aber du kommst zum ziel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
water geht in skettis sehr gut 
und in blades edge gibts fire elementals jedoch ist der farmspot oft überfüllt
beides gibt es ebenfalls auf dem elemental plateau, welches in letzter zeit garnicht mehr so überfüllt ist


----------



## Magicnorris (8. Dezember 2007)

hi, bin nun schon bisschen länger 70 und hab meine zeit bisher mehr in ausrüstung investiert.. nun mach ich täglich ogrila und skettis. da bekommt man schon reichlich.. aber jedes bisschen urdings was ich farme kommt nicht ins ah sondern geht direkt für urmacht drauf (mats für hose des zauberschlags) nun hab ich auch kein beruf wo man unmengen geld machen kann (vz/schneider) aber ich hab noch ca 60 große prismasplitter.. soll ich die verkaufen (ca 22g/stk) oder lieber behalten da ich vz erst skill 335 bin? Danke.


----------



## Cenaurion (8. Dezember 2007)

> Also ich bin Rogue und konnte so noch die Mecha-Chest runs machen aber die wurden irgendwann gefixt



puh .. ja es war ein harter schlag für alle schurken, als es gefixed wurde ! d.h. wie jeder andere auch farmen,farmen und nochmals farmen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*flüstert*:es sei denn, der schurke ist zufällig ingi(goblin) + heroic-zugang, ja dann könnte er .... ! 

die instanz XXX (heroic) + kiste = gold machen ! sehr viel gold machen !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

exploits werde ich keine posten ! google´n soll ja helfen ! 

lg
cen


----------



## Legoman (8. Dezember 2007)

wie schon oft gesagt einfach Tages q machen und viel farmen....


----------



## seamon (8. Dezember 2007)

Also ich hab brav die Quests in Skettis und Ogrila gemacht (und mach ich heute noch regelmässig), dazu die normalen Quests, die auf 70 gut Gold geben. Ausserdem lässt sich Urluft auf unserem Server für um die 35g verkaufen, da habe ich oft mal n Abend gefarmt.

Dauerte seine Zeit, aber man muss ja nicht alles sofort haben. Den Netherrochen gabs dank den Quests auch dazu (den hatte ich vor dem Skill).


----------



## Brabbur (8. Dezember 2007)

Mal kurz ne andere frage: wo in Düsterbruch dropped doch glei die täuschungskugel? also DB nord oder wo??


----------



## Níght06 (8. Dezember 2007)

xerxesii schrieb:


> also mach so... Geh zu Düsterbruch und kill diesen rare mob er droppt so ein Täuschungskugel... den kannst du für 1000g in AH stellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jo ist klar..


----------



## FERT (8. Dezember 2007)

Brabbur schrieb:


> Mal kurz ne andere frage: wo in Düsterbruch dropped doch glei die täuschungskugel? also DB nord oder wo??


dropped der rare in der arena noch vor dmeast/dmwest/dmnorth 
ist aber eigentlich abgefarmt (;


----------



## Kraljin (8. Dezember 2007)

Also ich als bergbauer hab erstmal die dailys erledigt und bin dann den ganzen tag in nagrand nach adamantit und anderen erzen rumgeflogen--->1woche hartes farmen schon hatte ich aus 200g, 5000g gemacht


----------



## Norgram (8. Dezember 2007)

Hi also wie schon so oft erwähnt jeden tag die tagesquests machen...wenn du die questreihe für ogrilár schon gemacht hast is es eigendlich ganz schnell zusammen du kannst dann pro tag ca 50g am anfang und je dnach rufstufe an die 70 machen + das ganze zeugs wo da droot verkaufen ins ah setzen etc. kannste da mit etwas glück an die 100g machen am tag...so hab ich mir meine 5k gold zusammen gesparrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

na dann mal viel erfolg beim sammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleichär (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe das so gemacht:
1. so viel wie möglich durch grinden und inis lvln ich persönlich habe zwischen 60-70 kaum q gemacht
2. wenn du dann 70 bist bekommste den bonus und kannst fast alle q mit diesem bonus machen dh rund 4g mehr oda auch mehr 
3. immer graue sachen nehmen lohnt sich sehr / waffen zb 2-5g / einfach alles looten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
4. berufe zum farmen lernen wie bergbau und/oder kürschner und/oder kräuterkundler kann man sehr schnell sehr viel gold machen wenn man seine 5k g hat lernt man etwas passendes zu dem beruf wie lederer zu kürschner etc.. sollte zur klasse passen wenn ein mage halt bergbau is nimmt er dann halt schneider statt schmied :X ^^ 
5. ah farmen mach ich jeden sonntag morgen 
6. soweit es geht gefarmte items ins ah stellen und nich einfach an npc vk
7. tagesquest machen 

ich glaub das sollte grob reichen als tipp :> wenn wer was dagegen hat seine sache nich meine und nur mal so lvln geht so teilweise schneller als mit qen natürlich maht man die q in der ini und nebenbei spielt man seinen ruf bei der fraktion der ini hoch wenn man oft in die inis geht :> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightalb (8. Dezember 2007)

Bäume in Skettis, mit Kräuterkunde, die beiden Tagesquest immer nebenbei erledigen, in 11 Tagen (Urlaub) hatte ich das Gold für das EpicFlugmount für meinen Jäger und meinen Priester zusammen. Sowie ca. 3000 g für schlechte Zeiten^^.
Ist aber total krank im Urlaub 8 Stunden zu arbeiten (farmen)^^.


----------



## blackjacky (8. Dezember 2007)

hallo, 

wenn du noch genügend questgebiete offen hast, ist es simple. ich hab meine chars immer in nagrand schon auf 70 gehabt und hatte dann schergrat, nethersturm und schattenmondtal noch komplett als questgebiete offen. gibt viel kohle. ansonsten kann man nebenbei schnell die ganzen tagesquests machen, siehe die anderen posts.

gutes gelingen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FERT (8. Dezember 2007)

ich farm immer die wasser ele's in skettis ab, gute drop rate ... und lustigerweise selten überfarmt :x 
bringt eigentlich nen prima bonus


----------



## CaptainZer0 (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab meine 5000g eigentlich sehr einfach und schnell (natürlich im Auge des Betrachters 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) zusammenbekommen. Und zwar so:

-Tägliche Quests in Ogrila
-Tägliche Quests in Skettis
-Trotz Stufe 70 alle Quests im Schattenmondtal und Nethersturm
-Fds gehen und Arkane Folianten farmen
-Gruppen Quests!!!


----------



## Myhordi (8. Dezember 2007)

FERT schrieb:


> dropped der rare in der arena noch vor dmeast/dmwest/dmnorth
> ist aber eigentlich abgefarmt (;


Wie heißt der mob denn?
Ist der elite oder sind elite um ihn rum?
Mit coords pls


----------



## Smoby (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich mache jeden Tag die Tagesquests bei den Ogrila und Skettis und zusätzlich mache ich mir Täglich ein Erdsturmdiamant lass mir den 18Ausdauer Metasockel machen da er viel gekauft wird wegne PvP und er so um die 150 Gold gibt.
Bin Transmute Meister d.h. wenn mal ein Erdsturmdimant procct gibts natürlich mehr Geld am Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GreatJ (8. Dezember 2007)

alle tages q's machen die zur verfügung stehen, nichts im AH kaufen...fertig.
das ihr da alle so probleme mit habt ist mir unbegreiflich.


----------



## Alohajoe (8. Dezember 2007)

Myhordi schrieb:


> Wie heißt der mob denn?
> Ist der elite oder sind elite um ihn rum?
> Mit coords pls


o.O  Direkt in der Mitte von Düsterbruch, außerhalb der Instanzen. Da is so ne Arena, und da drin sind die Rare Mobs, manchmal^^. Rar, Elite, Lvl 60, so 60-80k HP.
Sind drei verschiedene: Der Razza, Skarr der Unbezwingbare, und den dritten hab ich vergessen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Respawn ist wohl so drei Stunden.
Das einzige, was sich bei den Mobs wirklich lohnt, ist die Täuschungskugel. Hatte bisher zwei drin, in ca. 8 Kills.

@topic: Wie schon oft gesagt, die Tagesquests machen wohl den meisten Gewinn, pro Quest 11,99G
Ansonsten wäre mein Geheimtipp noch DB West, das Muster für die Große Verzauberungstasche farmen. Hab ich schon mehrmals für ca. 150G verkauft   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lmiyc (8. Dezember 2007)

HI,
immer schön dailys machen, dann klappts auch =)
LG LMIYc


----------



## Kevinator (8. Dezember 2007)

Da empfehle ich nur was hast du für ein beruf wenn du nähmlich alsalchi lederer schmied oder schneider arbeitest kannst du doch die klamotten die du net brauchst einfach verkaufen b.z.w. ins ah setzten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomir (8. Dezember 2007)

Wow leute noch mal thx für eure hilfe ich glaube ich bedanke mich für alle die hier nach tipps gesucht und gefunden haben danke leutz ich und die anderen werden die 5000g mit eurer hilfe sicher schnell zusammen haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Thx
mfg Genomir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flash Shock (8. Dezember 2007)

Wenn du Farmberufe hast, einfach damit sachen farmen, und nichts im AH kaufen!
Wenn nicht, mach Tagesquest, und queste, kriegst am Tag schön zusammen!
So bekommt du in ein paar Tagen deine 5000g zusammen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maclautsch (8. Dezember 2007)

Also ich kann Dir nur raten, dass die Partikel sammelt.
Feuer, Luft, Wasser, Schatten gehen bei mir super
Erde kannst vergessen
Nicht zusammen z.B. als Urwasser ... sonder als 10 Wasserpartikel ... gehen besser 

Wennst noch z.B Schneider bist, dann die Urstoffe im AH verkaufen


Was bei mir auch noch gut ging, waren die Karten für den Dunkelmond Jahrmarkt. 
Man kauft die Dinger günstig im AH, wenn der Jahrmarkt net da ist, und wenn er die Zelte aufgeschlagen hat, dann gehen die Dinger weg wie warme Semmeln ;-)


----------



## zwetsche (8. Dezember 2007)

wie im rl mit deinem Beruf ^^ habe alles mit Kräutersammeln u. verzaubern bez. entzaubern gemacht. nach ca 3,5wochen hatte ich die 5k locker zusammen


----------



## Gastalia (9. Dezember 2007)

4,5 Tage Urfeuer farmen und gut is -.-


----------



## Takius (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich habs mir über Urwasser und Pflanzen verdiehnt.
Eine Woche lang jeden Tag 2 Stunden in Skettis meine Runden gedreht (eine Stunde Bäume und eine Stunde Elementare im See).
Dazu halt die Tagesquests und 3 mal Glück mit Epicdrops 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anoth (9. Dezember 2007)

Verzauberer mats verkaufen.
Für welchen skill bereich ist relativ egl, das zeug kriegt man imemr für viel mehr kohle weg, als für die material kosten.
anosnten haklt crfting berufe, urzeug farmen oder du speziallisierst idch auf spezielle drops.
z.b. Täuschungs-kugel, Sonnenzorn-siegel, Teuflische Waffen.
Aöso wenn du damit als nen monat zum gold holen brauchst, dann machst du irgendwas falsch.


----------



## Osse (9. Dezember 2007)

tagesquests und fleissig farmen (sammelberufe sind hui!). ansonsten besteht auch noch die möglichkeit im ah nach schnäppchen zu suchen und diese dann wieder im ah zu verscherbeln.

wenn man nur will geht das ziemlich flott.


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (9. Dezember 2007)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Die Täuschungskugel ist schon ein Worlddrop, aber sie droppt bei Kazzak, Taerar, Smariss, Lethon, Ysondre, Azuregos usw. Problem: Das sind alles Raidbosse, die man allein nicht killen kann! Aber es gibt noch wen, der die sehr oft droppt, aber ich sag jetzt hier sicher nicht wer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




da liegste aber ganz falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Azugeros hat ein jäger vor dem patch mit pet heal gelegt^^ alleine
aber geht jetzt net mehr


----------



## Cindorei (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich persönlich rate von einem epsichen Flugmount ab, da man es schnell bereut das man sich soetwas gekauft hat. Ist zwar etwas tolles, aber wenn das Equip nicht stimmt, ist so ein Mount total überflüssig und das hab ich relativ spät gemerkt. 
Aber gut, ich verrat mal meinen Trick: Skill Juwe auf 375, farme täglich mal 1-2 Stunden in Nagrand (Nachts bekommste mal gut in 3 Stunden 1000g zusammen mit ein wenig Glück). Tägliche Quests hab ich eigentlich immerweggelassen.. Ogrila hatte ich vor meinem epischen Flugmount noch nicht freigeschaltet, Skettis war total sch.eiße weil man da sogut wie nur dismountet wird. Aber ok, nachdem ich mein Flugmount hatte, farmte ich immernoch weiter wollte mal schauen wie schnell man denn mit einem Epic-Flugmount seine Erze farmen kann. Ich muss sagen hat sich verdreifacht und als ich dann bei einer Summe von etwa 3500g habe ich immer das Ah leer gekauft (riskante Sache!, nur nice wenn es nicht so ne farmtypen sind die immer etwas rein stellen denn dann sind deine preise wieder schnell weg) so habe ich ganz schnell aus diesen 3500g das 10 fache rausbekommen.
Am Ende zwar eine entsumme von 31000g aber das equip war so dermaßen fürn Arsch.


----------



## Gnomigus (9. Dezember 2007)

wie viele schon sagten... tagesquests... bzw bevor es die tagesquests gab gings ja auch, war mit meinem gnom-mage ab nagrand 70 und hab schergrat+nethersturm+schattenmondtal weiter gequestet und massen an gold durch die quests bekommen - also möglich ist alles.

mitlerweile hab ich auf diese art und weise mir 4x280er flugmounts finanziert und könnte schon fast n fünftes kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich persönlich rate von einem epsichen Flugmount ab, da man es schnell bereut das man sich soetwas gekauft hat. Ist zwar etwas tolles, aber wenn das Equip nicht stimmt, ist so ein Mount total überflüssig und das hab ich relativ spät gemerkt.



absoluter blödsinn - wer sich sein equip "erkaufen" muss bzw wer sich zu fein ist ne kara gruppe zu suchen/finden oder allgemein in kara reinzugehen, dem kann man so oder so ned helfen - epic flugmount hin oder her - fakt ist es erspart einem ne menge zeit und ist ungemein hilfreich beim farmen (da schnellerer ortswechsel).


----------



## Plattfüß (9. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  5000gold  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich möchte mich dem über mir anschließen und ergänzen.
Du solltest dich nicht unbedingt nur an den Tagesquest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 festhalten und keine Panik du machst schon viel Gold bis Level 70 - das zum Großteil für das erste einfache Flugmount draufgeht.

Ich habe 5000 gold ganz einfach gefarmt.

Mein Paladin genommen, mir große Gruppen gesucht die Dinge für die Seher- oder Aldorfraktion droppen.
Mein PVP-SChutzpalaset angezogen und dann einfach mit Schutzskillung AOE-Farming gemacht.

Immer so 20ger Gruppen, das ergab in 2 Minuten 30 - 50g. Hängt von den Auktionshauspreisen und den Drops ab.

Diesen brauchen so viele, die kannst du gut verkaufen.

Nach einigen Stunden, mit Pause und an 2 Tagen, hatte ich 5000gold auf der Hand.

Guck dir mal bitte bei Youtube.com Paladin als Protector an. Da sieht ihr wie leicht das geht. Gute Palas farmen noch mehr als ich.

Server: Gorgonash

Cu Machts gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hufranz2007 (9. Dezember 2007)

von 100 leuten die ich kenne....haben sicher die hälfte etwas gold zu gekauft....

wenn auch nicht erlaubt, aber thats it

ich habs nicht....aber egal, das kommt noch


----------



## mkchrissi (9. Dezember 2007)

Darwen1 schrieb:


> ICh kann nur empfehlen: Immer brav tages-qs machen und ab 70 bringen normale qs in shergrat,nagrand,schattenmond und nethersturm 12g/q bzw. 24g die gruppenqs...mit der kleinen farmgruppe kann man die schnell abarbeiten und zack hat mn die 5000g schon fastl.




ist euch aufgefallen das die meisten DQ´s erst mit erwerb eines epic mount zu machen sind..

ergo: erst die 5k dann DQ`s machen

ich rate dir viel zu farmen und benutz deine berufe (sovern du dort gut gold machen kannst..
ich hab meine 5k only Käuterkunde zu verdanken.. hat mich 4-5 wochen gekostet.. naja danach machst (wen du willst) 2k die woche.. und mehr


----------



## Plattfüß (9. Dezember 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mo-nmAe6rfs

Palafarming s.o. Text


----------



## Milleniumking (9. Dezember 2007)

mkchrissi schrieb:


> ist euch aufgefallen das die meisten DQ´s erst mit erwerb eines epic mount zu machen sind..
> 
> ergo: erst die 5k dann DQ`s machen
> 
> ...




also da verwechselst du was dafür reicht das ganz "normale" flugmount um daily quests zu machen in skettis zB... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andy1991 (9. Dezember 2007)

Kann man mit dem aktuellen Patch noch irgendeine Instanz mit dem Schurken solo abfarmen?


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab einfach nur tägliche Quests gemacht und dann noch 1500 Gold von meinem Bruder ausgeliehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danach haben wir weiter Quests gemacht und ich hab ihm dann ca. 2000 Gold für seins gegeben.

Dauert zwar ein weilchen aber es geht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tami12 (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich habs so zusammengekriegt

1. Dailyquests
2. Kobraschuppen und Knotenhautleder (1 Stack Knhl in 45 Minuten ---> 90g / 1 Stack Kobraschuppen in 1 Woche ---> 400g)
3. Kosten sparen so weit es geht (z.B. in Gruul nur die instablien Fläschchen aus Ogrila nehmen, sind extrem gut und quasi umsonst; in Kara und co nur potten wenn es wirklich nötig ist (nicht bei Attumen wenn man scho Prinz down hat, Elixiere auch mal gegen Dinge tauschen, die ein anderer nötiger hat die dich aber weniger kosten)

Leider hab ich wenig Zeit zu farmen aber ich spiele seit einem Jahr und habe die 5k zusammengekriegt und schon wieder 1,6k (wenn mir endlich alle Schuldner die Schulden zurückzahlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## René93 (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich wird Juwelier als beruf machen da kriegt man für die Sachen so viel Geld da kommste in ein, zwei wochen auf locker 5000 g. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snepp (9. Dezember 2007)

Magicnorris schrieb:


> hi, bin nun schon bisschen länger 70 und hab meine zeit bisher mehr in ausrüstung investiert.. nun mach ich täglich ogrila und skettis. da bekommt man schon reichlich.. aber jedes bisschen urdings was ich farme kommt nicht ins ah sondern geht direkt für urmacht drauf (mats für hose des zauberschlags) nun hab ich auch kein beruf wo man unmengen geld machen kann (vz/schneider) aber ich hab noch ca 60 große prismasplitter.. soll ich die verkaufen (ca 22g/stk) oder lieber behalten da ich vz erst skill 335 bin? Danke.



Ich hab da letztens so ein Video bei Warcraftmovies gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://warcraftmovies.com/stream.php?id=46...tream=Filefront

vll hilft dir das weiter !!

Ich spiele leider nicht mehr atm, aber ich habs durch dailies und bergbau skilln (is auf 300) von 100g auf 2.3k g gebracht! (allerdings nach etwa 2 Monaten xDD, da ich eigentlich nur PvP Mache xDD)
mfg
Snepp


----------



## Maternus (9. Dezember 2007)

Milleniumking schrieb:


> also da verwechselst du was dafür reicht das ganz "normale" flugmount um daily quests zu machen in skettis zB...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mengenmäßig (und auch was das Gold betrifft) gibt es bei den Netherschwingen die meißten Daylies. Habe bislang auch immer noch Kochquest, Ogri'la und Skettis gemacht, irgendwann waren es aber bei den Netherschwingen bereits 10 tägliche, bzw sogar mehr. 
Die gibt es aber alle nur bei einem Reitskill 300.


----------



## mkchrissi (9. Dezember 2007)

Milleniumking schrieb:


> also da verwechselst du was dafür reicht das ganz "normale" flugmount um daily quests zu machen in skettis zB...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




stimmt.. waren die netherschwingen u.ä.. wo mann das 5k mount braucht.


----------



## lollercoaster (9. Dezember 2007)

@Tami12 

wooooot ein Knotenhautleder stack =  90g ?????? 
bei uns auf Terrordar ist ein stack knotenhautleder grad mal ca.20g wert :S


----------



## Deragos (9. Dezember 2007)

Eingige hier schreiben was von "Ogri'la"...
was genau is das, so etwas wie Skettis?
Hab mit den Tagesquests von Bg, Kochquest und Skettis inzwischen ca 2,5 k zusammen gekratzt und bräuchte noch ein paar andere Quests  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Deragos


----------



## Halimar (9. Dezember 2007)

ich wär auch gern auf dem server bei uns ist ein schweres knotenhautleder stack vllt20g wert

ist kürschern eig besser zum Geld verdienen als Bergbau? ich überleg obs sich rentieren würde Kürschnern zu verlernen und bergbau zu skillen


----------



## Elyhdorr (9. Dezember 2007)

eine saison alles grünes splittern/splittern lassen. dann zum start der neuen arenasaison freinehmen und mittags alles verticken. 43,000g warns bei mir. mich hat echt der schlag getroffen als ich planare essenzen für 60g drinsah und aus spass 2 reingesetzt habe. ähm ich kamm nichtmal vom auktionator wech da waren die verkauft. nun da ich eigendlich umskillen wollte hatte ich 2 twinks voll mit splittern und planaren. voila.

es ist einfach die frage was mann braucht und was mann ausgibt . ich habe selbst als alchie unmengen an gold gemacht schon zu bc-start,  das ichs nurnoch aus statistikgründen sammel für den fall das ich doch mal umskille auf einen anderen beruf. ich hatte bbisher genau ein epicdrop das war die krone der blitze. 250g nicht mehr als ein tropfen.

deswegen mein rat:

nicht immer alles verkaufen auch mal was sammeln , es kommt ab und zu der tag wo es gesucht wird.
dailys sind extrem wichtig.
nischen im ah suchen. essen farmen ist derzeit recht interessant.
witzigerweise ist angeln sehr einträglich *nur mal als tipp*
egal was für ein beruf du hast es gibt immer verbrauchbare sachen oder questitems.
midde-lw-sachen bringen recht viel gold von den twinkern.
nicht nur am we verkaufen. die meisten raids finden in der woche statt ^^.
events anbieten ( der klassiker - kochen an einen tag von 0 auf 375) gut das geht in die zeit und rechnerei aber a hat mann ein ziel und b gibt es solche angebote kaum bzw garnicht.
der allerwichtigste punkt - was kaufe ich mir und was nicht ? nicht jedes rezept ist überhaupt sinnvoll und mann kann sicherlich warten bis der preis fällt wenn mann es nur haben will um .. ja es halt zu haben.

was mann immer beim goldhorten bedenken sollte. es leidet der spielspass wenn mann sich fast alles kaufen kann was kaufbar ist.

das ely


----------



## FERT (9. Dezember 2007)

maclautsch schrieb:


> Also ich kann Dir nur raten, dass die Partikel sammelt.
> Feuer, Luft, Wasser, Schatten gehen bei mir super
> Erde kannst vergessen
> Nicht zusammen z.B. als Urwasser ... sonder als 10 Wasserpartikel ... gehen besser



ist natürlich realmbezogen
aber ich würd auch drauf gucken, welches ur-zeug ist am meisten wert, wo dropts am besten, welches gebiet ist nicht überfarmt und sind die partikel teurer als das ur-zeug 
wenn die partikel billiger sind -> aufkaufen -> zu ur-zeug machen -> verkaufen

^^


----------



## gyspoxxx (9. Dezember 2007)

mit tagesquest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf wowloads gibs ne gute beschreibung bzw guide zum schnell gold machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wargath (9. Dezember 2007)

Machs wie meine Süsse. Die spielt WoW als Wirtschaftssimulation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Immerhin hat Sie es mit Auktionshausgeschäften auf > 12k Gold gebracht.


----------



## Mausmanno (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich weiß ja nich ob das schon jemand gesagt hat, aber wenn man als jäger oder krieger mit nem schami 10 mal am tag sthrat geht hat man am tag so circa 1000g.

und wenn man dann auch noch verzauberer is und die blauen gegenstände entzaubert kann man das gut im AH verticken. Was dann nochmal so um die 400g bringt und die repkosten liegen höchstend bei 20g.

Ein run dauert wenn man solo mitn jäger reingeht ca ne halbe stunde.  mit dem schami 20min


----------



## wOOdcuTTer (9. Dezember 2007)

@Mausmanno, das sind 100g/run, welche mobs sind das, die in 30min 100g dropen? video?


----------



## Gias (9. Dezember 2007)

Genomir schrieb:


> Hi buffies ich wollt mal fragen wie man die 5000g zusammen bekommen soll?
> 
> Könnt ihr mir einpaar möglichkeiten zum zusammen kratzen der 5000 mücken geben?
> 
> ...



Imo würd ich dir eher empfehlen die Zeit zu sparen-
endcontent ist  instanzen& bgs und in keinem vom beiden kannst du flugmount benutzen
und im nächsten addon darfst du erstmal auch nicht fliegen...
ergo lohnt der aufwand nicht imo


----------



## Tabuno (9. Dezember 2007)

Daily quests machen, dann haste dein mount in nem monat und blaue sachen für 50/100 g im ah verticken irgendwelche deppen kaufen das immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klamm (9. Dezember 2007)

alles viel zu anstregend scheiss aufs epic mount


----------



## Klamm (9. Dezember 2007)

alles viel zu anstregend scheiss aufs epic mount


----------



## Dragonsdeath (9. Dezember 2007)

uiiihh n1 da sind ja ziemlich viele gespaltenen meinung dabei aber habt mir auch geholfen weil ich mich das auch immer gefragt habe wie ich 5k gold farme naja ich denke mal ich farm erz und leder und verscherbel es im ah dq's sind mir zu boring^^

MFG Dragonsdeath


----------



## Rodgar_9 (9. Dezember 2007)

täuschungskugel is auch schon glaub ich bei mir inner grp in lbrs gedroppt...aber kA mehr^^


----------



## Butchero (9. Dezember 2007)

Was wollt ihr eigentlich mit dem epic mount?

Habt eigentlich sogut wie keine Vorteile , außer vllt Bergbauer wegen den Erzen aber ansonsten?
Ihr kommt auch mitm normalen mount überall hin , und das halt nur bisschen langsamer...ich würd die 5000g lieber in rüssi reinstecken :>


----------



## ZarDocKs (10. Dezember 2007)

Gias schrieb:


> Imo würd ich dir eher empfehlen die Zeit zu sparen-
> endcontent ist  instanzen& bgs und in keinem vom beiden kannst du flugmount benutzen
> und im nächsten addon darfst du erstmal auch nicht fliegen...
> ergo lohnt der aufwand nicht imo



wie warum darf man nicht fliegen? steht das schon irgendwo?^^


----------



## Sharius (10. Dezember 2007)

da ich kein fan von quests bin, kann ich das farmen der aldor- bzw. sehersachen nur empfehlen. Ich bin mit meinem char einfach zu der plattform des sonnenzorns beim schwarzen tempel und hab die entweder mitm mage, oder noch schneller mitm schutzpala gekillt. gibt pro mob gut geld, droppen meistens netherstoff, logischerweise sehersachen und graue, bzw grüne gegenstände. desweiteren waren bei mir 5 blaue und ein epischer worlddropp dabei, was zusätzlich sehr viel kohle brachte. ging relativ schnell. das epicmount lohnt sich aber dann doch nur wirklich, wenn du es einem char mit sammelberufen kaufst.


----------



## Gias (10. Dezember 2007)

ZarDocKs schrieb:


> wie warum darf man nicht fliegen? steht das schon irgendwo?^^



Jop steht, blizz original
-musst erstmal alle gebiete zu fuß erkunden -das heißt praktisch bis du 80 bist
kannst du dein flugmount nicht sinvoll benutzen -und mit 80 lässt sich das bestimmt genauso leicht nachholen
wie jetzt mit lvl 70 den lvl 60 epic reitskill   
-darum empfehle ich es auch keinem jetzt epic flugmount zu machen


----------



## niggiboy (10. Dezember 2007)

> Jop steht, blizz original
> -musst erstmal alle gebiete zu fuß erkunden -das heißt praktisch bis du 80 bist
> kannst du dein flugmount nicht sinvoll benutzen -und mit 80 lässt sich das bestimmt genauso leicht nachholen
> wie jetzt mit lvl 70 den lvl 60 epic reitskill



haste dazu nen link?
heisst das von 70-80 gaenzlich zu fuss oder erstmal wieder mitm normalen lvl 60 epic mount?


----------



## Drezy (10. Dezember 2007)

Hab im Nethersturm in der zaubergasse bei Kirin`var Urmana gefarmt, als Verstärker ganz easy, casts von den viechern unterbrechen, 3 ma draufhaun , tot, wenn mana zur Neige geht schamanistische wut und weiter, Stundenlang farmen ohne reggen, aber lange hält man sowas nicht durch, das wird echt langweilig, hatte da aber bestimmt schon 1000 gold gemacht mit 40 Urmana=800g +grüne und blaue drops, ca 200g + entzauberte Mats

...und natürlich Tagesquests


----------



## olisec (10. Dezember 2007)

mit den neuen s1 sachen sind halt auch einige craft rezepte überflüssig geworden. bis die leute di epic sachen bezahlen können farmen sie sich lieber ein s1 teil im alteractal zusammen. ich finds auch schade das extrem viele rezepte bop's sind. ich wüsste gar nicht wie ich das gold zusammen farmen soll.


----------



## Qilin (10. Dezember 2007)

Der Ultimative Need-5000G-Post:

5000g sind auch in World of Warcraft eine Menge Kohle, aber doch recht schnell erreicht. Es gibt nur eine Voraussetzung: Man benötigt meist ein Flugmount!


_Nutzen deinen Beruf_
Je nachdem, welchen Beruf du hast, kannst du hier fleissig deine Mats sammeln um somit Erzeuger der verschiedensten Produkte zu werden. Makros im Handelschannel machen dich weiterhin bekannt, sodass auch Leute mit Materialien zu dir kommen. An dieser Stelle muss man nur sagen, dass Masse meist mehr ausmacht, als auf Glück zu hoffen. Also lieber billig alles verscherbeln, aber sicher!

Bei verschiedenen Produkten lohnt es auch, die Mats im AH zusätzlich zu erwerben, da die Produkte im Endeffekt mehr bringen. Ihr müsst Euch nur fragen, was gut weggeht.

_Der Händlerberuf_
Word of Warcraft beinhaltet nicht nur die angestammten Berufe, die Ihr bei den Lehrern lernen könnt, nein auch ist es möglich einfach nur als Händler zu fungieren. Eine gewisse finanzielle Rücklage anfangs ist allerdings sinnvoll. So kann man Netherstoff für 3g/Stack kaufen und für 3.50g/Stack wieder verkaufen. Und ähnlich ist das auch mit anderen Berufen so. Lasst Euch von Lowie-Ingies die Aquadynamischen Fischanlocker herstellen und verkauft diese zum guten Preis im AH oder im Handelschannel. So wuselt man schnell viel Geld um sich herum.

_Der Jäger und Sammler_
Weiterhin ist es für 70er sehr leicht in der Welt Azeroths umher zu wandern, ohne auf Mobs achten zu müssen. Und hier gibt es sehr wertvolle Gegenstände zu erbeuten. Mit leeren Taschen auf die Jagd nach PvP-Items (19/29/39). Alleine hier bekommt man sehr viele Items doch recht schnell und kann sie gnadenlos überteuert anbieten. Hier bietet sich allerdings schon ein Twink zum verkaufen an. Einige nehmen einen das doch übel.
Aber nicht nur die Jagd nach Items ist wichtig, nein auch die Jagd nach Lowie-Mats. So bekommt man für Leinenstoff mehr als für Wollstoff. Und das sollte man sich zu nutze machen. Wunderbar schnell hat man so seine Taschen voller Stoffe und anderer Gegenstände gefüllt. Genauso Beruf-Materialien in der Startphase. Im AH bringt das alles sehr viel Kohle ein.

_Der Held der Scherbenwelt_
Questen, questen, questen! 
Das ist das Zauberwort, denn ab dem Maximallevel gibt es keine Erfahrung mehr, sondern massig Kohle. Und das kann man sich zu nutze machen. Sucht Euch im Vorfeld die Quests raus und schaut, was Ihr miteinander verbinden könntet. Quests einsammeln, erledigen, Kohle absahnen. Wunderbar schnell bekommt Ihr hier zum einen Items, sowie die Belohnung in Gold.

_Supporter der Allianz/Horde_
Was ist heiss begehrt? Netherstoff. Und es gibt keine Milderung der Nachfrage. Denn hier geht es immer weiter und weiter. Einige Spots zeichnen sich dadurch aus, dass sie sehr viele Mobs in der Region haben, die alle dieses eine Gut bei sich tragen und schnell down gehen. Also farmen ist angesagt. Auch hier bekommt Ihr sehr viel Kohle, denn entweder Ihr verkauft sie auf einen Schlag an Händler oder nutzt Euer Glück selbst im AH.

_Ehre dem Ehre gebührt, oder der Ehre kaufen mag_
Ruf farmen ist verhasst. Macht Euch das zu nutzen! Denn alle Rufitems sind nicht gebunden. So könnt Ihr wunderbar die Male, Siegel, Folianten und Waffen sammeln und verkaufen. Bedarf besteht ständig. Zum einen für Verzauberungen, zum anderen halt wegen dem Ruf. 

_Stillt den Hunger_
Hunger hat niemand gerne. Aber sich darum zu bemühen keinen zu haben, wollen nur wenige machen. Kochen ist so oder so ein eher unbeliebter Beruf. Also rennt los und besorgt Euch die Zutaten. Ein Gaumenschmauss für Euch, bei Bedarf, und ein Geldeinfall, wenn Ihr alles verkauft.

_Täglich grüßt das Questtier_
Tägliche Quests sind sehr effektiv, da sie schnell durch sind und dann auch noch viel Gold bringen. 
In Ogrilar bekommt man wachsendem Ruf wunderbar schnell zu erledigende Quests. Sie bringen viel Gold und sollten von daher jeden Tag mitgenommen werden.
In Skettis dann gibt es die nächsten Quests. Hier gibt es zwar nur 2, aber auch diese sind schnell erledigt.

_Kredite_
Ihr kennt jemanden, der nicht mehr weiss, wohin mit seinem ganzen Gold? Fragt doch einfach mal nach! Vielleicht bekommt Ihr einen Kredit!
Doch das zieht auch einige Pflichten mit sich. Denn in der Zeit müsst Ihr dann eine große Tour machen. Ogrilar, Skettis und die täglichen Quests im Schattenmondtal sind nun Eure täglichen Anlaufstellen um die Schulden schnellstmöglich wieder zurück zahlen zu können.


----------



## Mahni (10. Dezember 2007)

Drezy schrieb:


> Hab im Nethersturm in der zaubergasse bei Kirin`var Urmana gefarmt, als Verstärker ganz easy, casts von den viechern unterbrechen, 3 ma draufhaun , tot, wenn mana zur Neige geht schamanistische wut und weiter, Stundenlang farmen ohne reggen, aber lange hält man sowas nicht durch, das wird echt langweilig, hatte da aber bestimmt schon 1000 gold gemacht mit 40 Urmana=800g +grüne und blaue drops, ca 200g + entzauberte Mats
> 
> ...und natürlich Tagesquests




Also mann kann locker innerhalb von 10-15 min 1 urluft /1 urfeuer /1 urmana sammeln... 

Farmt mal 2-3 Stunden dann habt ihr so ca 8 - 10 Urluft beisammen ; verkauft den anderen Mist dann habt ihr
9 * 30 = 270g + Zeugs = ca 400-500g
+Tagesqs
und normale Q = Zeitaufwand 3-4 STunden = 600-900 gold

Ist also innerhalb 1 Woche machbar.. nur das Urzeugs farmen geht einem auf dauer mächtig auf die senkel...


----------



## Minastirit (10. Dezember 2007)

Hmm wie hab ichs gemacht ^^

Also ..

Mein "ex" Main (mit dem ich es gefarmt habe) war Jäger (mit t4 eq ca) mit diesem habe ich relativ lange Urfeuer gefarmt. 30g pro Urfeuer und JEDER Mob dropt so ein item das 40silber oder so wert hat.

Ein Mob hat im durchschnitt 1.4g Gedropt nach abzug von Repkosten/Petfood/Muni etwa 1g. Sprich 5000 Mobs umhauen ^^
naja ganz so schon nicht. Nach 3500 Mobs (und ja es hat mich schon lange angekotzt^^) dachte ich WTF ich will das ding nun...
Gildenkolege hat mir 1700g geliehen. Gekauft und danach mit Bergbau/Dayliq von den Netharschwingen in 1 Woche 2k Gold gehabt. (300g habe ich ihm geschenkt weil er soviel vertauen hatte.) und als ich den Drachen hatte war es gut 1200g die ich übrig hatte.

Nun Farme ich nebenbei noch für meinen "neuen" Main. Auch mit dem Jäger da Epicflugmount + Bergbau + Kräuter + Jäger > Shami mit 60% mount + schmied/ingi ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also je nach farmen dauert das ganze 1 Weekend oder mehr. (hatte knapp 4 Tage.)


----------



## Ombus (10. Dezember 2007)

Also ich habe wo ich 70geworden bin erstmal die meisten quests nachgeholt...allein dadurch hab ich in 2tagen 1600g gemacht...
Dann wollte ich Partikel farmen(um diese zu verkaufen),hatte dabei nen Epic Random Drop..bin dann erstmal schlafen gegangen...am selben tag bisschen später,wollte ich für Ruf bei den Sehern farmen...noch ein Random Epic und eine blaue verzauberung...

1300(epic)+1200(epic)+1200(enchant)=3700g...
Das Restliche Gold hatte ich bis dahin mitm Bankchar auch schon zusammen =)

Aber durch Daily quests kannst du ~150g machen...grauen Crap und so den man verkauft nicht mitgerechnet.


----------



## Hepitos (10. Dezember 2007)

mit 70 hatte ich noch alle quests in nethersturm, schattenmondtal und schergrat offen.
die leichten davon fix nachgeholt und sonst nur tägliche in skettis und ogrila. durch meinen beruf bergbau hab ich immer nebenbei ein paar urfeuer herausgezogen und die dann mitverkauft.
sollte in 1-2 wochen ganz leicht gehen die 5000G zu haben ohne sich zu stressen und ewig lang vorm rechner zu hocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahni (10. Dezember 2007)

auf die art und weise hat man auch relativ schnell 50 000 gold zusammen, was ^^?

5 k an einem weekend naja wenn du meinst^^ 

50k : 5 = 10

10*Weekend = 10* 3 Tage (Freitag, Samstag, Sonntag)= 1 monat für 50 k gold ^^hmmm machbar XD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dasGROT (11. Dezember 2007)

xerxesii schrieb:


> also mach so... Geh zu Düsterbruch und kill diesen rare mob er droppt so ein Täuschungskugel... den kannst du für 1000g in AH stellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ololol 1000g ... hab auf allen meinen 4 70er die täuschungsskugel 2 x gefunden 2x für 30 g sofortkauf ausem ah geholt ... wer hat verbreitet dasdie 1000g wert wäre und welcher honk kauft die ...

back to topic :dailys und farmen...


----------

